# Malacath question



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, the other day i was playing Dark Elves and i used bane head on malacath. Does it work or is he never allowed to take more than one wound from a single model?


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

I believe the rules for Malekith states that wounds he suffers are never multiplied. So yes, it wouldn't work.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Azhrar is correct, Malekith cannot be multiple wounded in anyway he has to be killed by multiple attacks, not even a cannonball can kill him in one shot.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

It states "Malekith can never suffer more than one wound from a single attack" so like everyone else is saying it would only ever do one rather than doubling the wounds like the bane head does
<---Avatar smiles evily!!


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

Malekith is indeed a BAMF, but i only use him in larger battles, as his points, 945, is a pretty big deal. That being said, the Dragon he rides is a tough bastard, and his WS 8 can make anything go *poof*

but if you take Malekith, take Black Guard.


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

...and the ring of hotek on the champion of that BG unit.....


----------

